# My load of tree length wood pics:)



## michaelthomas (Jan 25, 2008)

$750 for this load up here in Maine.  This will keep me busy for a while


----------



## abj1969 (Jan 26, 2008)

holy crap...   how many cords do you think your gonna get from that..


----------



## DiscoInferno (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like the saw is going to get a lot more of a workout than the maul.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 26, 2008)

michaelthomas said:
			
		

> $750 for this load up here in Maine.  This will keep me busy for a while



There u go!! Now thats the load of wood I'm using to seeing delivered  up in my hometown up maine


----------



## Zach the lumberjack (Feb 5, 2008)

I would be VERY VERY interested in buying a truck load. Can you tell me some people I can contact?  I live in Naples.
Thank you
Zach


----------



## michaelthomas (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are a few guys that I know do the log length thing:
Don Frasier 207-432-5047 Cell
 He quoted me as $600 for a 6 cord load, and $1100 for a full flatbed load I can't remember if he said it was 10-12 cord?

The guy I got the load from is Remi Beaulieu 207-710-3170.  He called after the load was dropped to check on it.  I thought that was nice.  I am trying to get my wife to OK another load.  Mention that I gave you his name.  Can't hurt

Good Luck


----------



## backpack09 (Feb 6, 2008)

michaelthomas said:
			
		

> Here are a few guys that I know do the log length thing:
> Don Frasier 207-432-5047 Cell
> He quoted me as $600 for a 6 cord load, and $1100 for a full flatbed load I can't remember if he said it was 10-12 cord?
> 
> ...




Wow, that $$ is high, 100$ a cord for log length... I can get em for 85$ each down here and I thought that was high.


----------



## michaelthomas (Feb 6, 2008)

yes, $600 a cord was too steep for me.  I can spend another 85$ a cord and not have to buck, toss, split, and toss.  He lives quite a distance from me and cuts off his own land.  It might have been that he has enough orders that are closer to him so he gave me a high price to make it more worth his while to go out of his way.  Anyway it was too much.  the guy I went with was 750 for an 8 cord load.  about $85 a cord this way.


----------



## rich81 (Mar 28, 2008)

hows that load coming along?  i'm down in southern maine also and gonna be getting some log length again this year. was gonna call around to a few different people and get prices first. was curious if you were done and what it came out too??


----------



## michaelthomas (Apr 24, 2008)

rich81 said:
			
		

> hows that load coming along?  i'm down in southern maine also and gonna be getting some log length again this year. was gonna call around to a few different people and get prices first. was curious if you were done and what it came out too??



I am almost done and so far I have about 5 cord cut split and stacked, and I estimate that I have another 3 cord left to cut and split. I think it will be right at the 8 cord he adveritsed!  A-lot of the wood was on the small side which worked out well as I only had to run it through the splitter 1 or 2x.  I have my 6 cord done for next year and the last 3 cord I am going to split even less of it as it will have 2 years to dry.  I will leave anything 6-8" accross in the round.  Takes about 2 tanks of gas to cut a cord, an hour to split, and an hour to stack.  I have the 3 cord of logs left and 3 cord from trees taken down last year and 1-2 cord of stuff from a tree guy to get done and then I am done for a year.  
I called the logger guy and he is on a job now where the logging truck can't get into so they cut and split and haul dump trucks out.  He will be at another job in a month that will have some log length.


----------



## Tfin (May 14, 2008)

michaelthomas said:
			
		

> Here are a few guys that I know do the log length thing:
> Don Frasier 207-432-5047 Cell
> He quoted me as $600 for a 6 cord load, and $1100 for a full flatbed load I can't remember if he said it was 10-12 cord?
> 
> ...



Where abouts is this Don Fraisier out of?  I live in Sidney (central Maine) and am looking into getting some tree length myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Willman (May 18, 2008)

I got 8 cords of long length wood ( white ash)
from DB Energy products out of Monmouth. He is cutting in the surrounding area this summer. Just bought a processor also. Nice guy to deal with. Told me to call him when I have it cut and stacked if I come up short. Call Phil @ 207-212-4403. Prolly paid more than what I am reading here. But was the best price in the area at the time. Not many tree length guys around. Most are processing and stockpiling for the winter rush. End of April.   $115 a cord
Will


----------



## Tfin (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Will.


----------



## michaelthomas (May 31, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> michaelthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is out of west newfield  Maine.  Border of NH/MAINE.


----------

